# SE Exam Units?



## itsmemario (Nov 19, 2008)

What units is the SE exam given in? US or Metric?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 20, 2008)

US all the way.

:unitedstates: :unitedstates: :unitedstates:


----------



## ODB_PE (Nov 20, 2008)

But you can feel free to convert to metric if that makes you more comfortable, and then convert back.


----------



## Bigwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> But you can feel free to convert to metric if that makes you more comfortable, and then convert back.



^^^^^I heard on one of the forums about a guy who _actually_ did that because he wasn't comfortable with the :unitedstates: units.....so he did actually convert all the given info to metric and then ran the calcs and converted it back to :unitedstates: ......from what I remember, it didn't work out too well in the end for him. :smileyballs: ldman:

I can understand why....I had a hard enough time finishing the exam without having US-SI conversions to do.....twice.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 20, 2008)

doesn't really sound like a good use of your time... since you're starting now (presumably to sit for the April 09 exam) you've got plenty of time. do all of your practice in :unitedstates: units.


----------



## cowboytns (Dec 30, 2008)

We're not giving up our units...back off Europe. Thanks NCEES for being realistic. Despite what the goverment says we're not switching to metric ever.


----------

